# Gata!



## Radrook

During a Cleopatra Stratan interview the female interviewer uttered that exclamation as she picked up an  item which Cleo had dropped.
Sounded like an expresssion of annoyance. Am I  right?


----------



## farscape

Based on the very brief context you gave us, I can't say for sure, it could mean:

- (That's) Enough!
- That's it, we're done!
- Done/Ready!
- (That's it), No more!

Since you're the one in the know, you get to choose 

Best,
.


----------



## Radrook

So it isn't exclusively an expression of annoyance.
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## farscape

Correct: without watching the actual scene I can't tell you if the speaker was annoyed or was just signalling they were moving on, changing the segment, etc.

Later,
.


----------



## Radrook

Well judging by her body language and groanig tone I'm sure she was annoyed. What I wasn't sure of was the usual context in which the word is used.
As you know words have connotative meanings that make them especially suitable for the expressions of certain emotions. BTW, am I allowed to ask you other questions about Romanian on this thread or am I required to make a thread of each question?


----------



## farscape

You can have one topic per thread in any forum or you can PM me if you'd like. When in doubt, check the rules in the sticky thread 

Best,
.


----------

